# wild camping advice



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Click here for a lot of advice links

If the link fails after posting simple type the following in to the Googly thing "wild camping" filetypedf

Enjoy

Going to whack all the good ones on to a stick and take them with us


----------

